# New delivery …. The Art of Dead Space



## Phyrebrat (Mar 18, 2022)

Lookit!


----------



## Rodders (Mar 18, 2022)

Nice acquisition, Phyrebrat.


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 20, 2022)

Christine vs R2-D2


----------



## Phyrebrat (Mar 20, 2022)

My god your eyes are good! (R2 would win)


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 21, 2022)

Nice find! I've got a few "art of" books: I find the process by which designs are made very interesting, and they're useful for making models. The Fallout 4 one is excellent. Maybe we should have a thread about this.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Mar 21, 2022)

Okay. So who wants to start the thread? Does it go in the Gaming or Art forum? I’ve got Assassin’s Creed, Mirror’s Edge and Dead Space I can post from.


----------



## Toby Frost (Mar 21, 2022)

I'd go for art, personally, because I've got a couple related to films and tabletop games.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 21, 2022)

I have the soundtrack to Mirror's Edge as i love Solar Fields.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Mar 21, 2022)

Me too! I buy a lot of game soundtracks as they come in very useful for work.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 23, 2022)

What do you do, Phyrebrat, are you in the gaming industry?


----------



## .matthew. (Mar 23, 2022)

I've got a couple of Star Wars ones from when I was a kid, although it was mostly the technical breakdown ones.

Any arty books I buy these days are more in the tutorial/informational format though; sculpting, understanding light, etc.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Mar 23, 2022)

Rodders said:


> What do you do, Phyrebrat, are you in the gaming industry?


I wish 

l’m a hip hop dance theatre teacher. I work with challenging behaviour in schools across London — excluded and marginalised black boys mostly from 13-19 y/o


----------



## Rodders (Mar 23, 2022)

Must be challenging. I admire that work.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Mar 23, 2022)

Tbh it’s a breeze. I love the kids and students and they’re just sacred monsters (not necromorphs, luckily)


----------



## Dan Jones (Mar 24, 2022)

I love Dead Space (though DS3 wasn't quite the terror-fest of the first two). I'll have to take a peek at that whenever I see you.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Mar 27, 2022)

I LOVE Dead Space. First game was incredible! 

Art books? I have a few - art of GiTS, anime backgrounds, etc.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm watching a walk through of Dead Space and building up the courage to play again. (When it was released, i got as far as the medical centre and was so scared i just stopped.) 

There are a lot of very cool designs in that game.


----------

